# Hello From Michigan



## hueknights (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone, found A/T a few weeks ago, recently pulled the trigger on registering and participating. Looks to be a great crowd of of very passionate and knowledgable people.

Been shooting for over 15 years, took a few seasons off to focus on other things, ready to get back into archery full swing again.

Hoping to learn about all of the latest and greatest from all of you.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* hueknights. Have fun here.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

good to welcome another Michigander. Enjoy it here.


----------



## SLASTER77 (Jul 16, 2008)

welcome!!!! same here ATB other than GO BLUE!!!!


----------



## minndroptine (Jan 11, 2008)

*Welcome*



hueknights said:


> Hi Everyone, found A/T a few weeks ago, recently pulled the trigger on registering and participating. Looks to be a great crowd of of very passionate and knowledgable people.
> 
> Been shooting for over 15 years, took a few seasons off to focus on other things, ready to get back into archery full swing again.
> 
> Hoping to learn about all of the latest and greatest from all of you.



Welcome


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome from another Wolverine fan!!


----------



## hueknights (Jun 17, 2009)

Glad to see quite a few folks from Michigan.......Thanks for all the warm welcomes!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

:welcome:to AT and GO BUCKEYES!


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :shade:


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*welcome*

welcome to AT! this is an awesome site.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

welcome!!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome from another Michigander! :welcome:


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Welcome, from a Buckeye!*

I love this site & I'm sure you will too.

Just remember: Deer Hunting Is Hard!

See you around!

-- Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------

